# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Cape York Courting 101

## janeothejungle

Want to win over your girl? Do more things she likes to do.




Cheers,
Kat

----------


## DavidG

Sweet pic. Full body shots of these guys available?

----------


## Melicious

Wow, Kat.  Pretty pretty.  -Smiles.-

----------


## littleindiangirl

Thats a great picture.  :Sunny:

----------


## hud556

you dont see that everyday :Very Happy:

----------


## janeothejungle

> Sweet pic. Full body shots of these guys available?









Cheers,
Kat

----------

_scutechute_ (03-09-2009)

----------


## MPenn

Great shot Kat!
You have a very nice pair there!  :Very Happy:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Not familiar with that species? They look nice, what are they?

----------


## LadyOhh

Looking good!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## juddb

What a fantastic capture!

----------


## MPenn

> Not familiar with that species? They look nice, what are they?



Raul, they are spotted pythons, _Antaresia maculosa_. There tends to be two types in captivity; normals, or Central Coast spotteds, and Cape Yorks. The Capes tend to grow bigger and have more contrast.

----------


## Repsrul

That is a great shot. Those are some great looking pythons.

----------


## RWD

Great pic!

----------


## joepythons

Nice looking snakes  :Cool:

----------

